# EDGE IS INDEED PROBLEMATIC DONT BUY IT



## pedicle (Feb 10, 2009)

Now on my third edge in almost as many months after decades of ZERO problems with Series and Premiers.

First Edge after a few weeks could not play recorded shows. I select it and all that would happen would be the circular spinning blue line which after 8 seconds give way to a blank screen saying No Shows in this View....(where all the recorded shows were qeued up earlier). One has to unplug recycle and hope for at least another day before I have to repeat the process.

Second Edge would not wake up out of standby mode when placed in power saving modes. TIVO's suggestion...do not use the powersaving modes. ..haha

Third Edge worked fine for a month until the same problem as occured in the first one.

If there was a lemon law for Edges I would ask my credit card company to dispute the charge of Tivo selling inventory they know is flawed. Arris designed this and it is assembled in Vietnam. Who is in charge of QC?


----------



## FiosUser (Nov 16, 2007)

I have the same spinning blue circle on one of my edges every so often (maybe once every couple of months). I restart to fix. The other 3 of them seem fine (this is after a year or so)...maybe 2 years? Annoying though, I agree.

Without a tuning adapter everything else seems fine, but the Series and Roams did seem to have no issues...just slower compared to the Edge.


----------

